# Non directional headlights



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

SO last night I was messing around with my Zephyr and was trying to change the headlights to non directional. Only one loco has reverse lights, all the rest just have a headlight and I wanted that to stay on. 

According to the Digitrax manual, if I change CV61 to a value of 001, my headlights should be non directional and only turn on/off with F0 and the reverse lights with F4. But it doesnt work. The headlights still turn off in reverse and I Can read back the decoder and it will show I've made the change, but it simply doesnt work. I've tried on both the Bachmann decoders and the Digitrax DH123 decoders.

So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wire them direct to track voltage?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought this was going to be an easy answer. But I use decoder pro and a PR3 so I don't program CV's Directly anymore, I can't tell you exactly how to do it.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I need (well maybe not need, but really really want) a PR3, but I have to wait till next month before I can buy one. I've got the money, but we're working on a few other things and I'd like to finish those before starting something else.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You will love a PR3 when you get one!! It makes everything easier and faster! Plus rosters and sound programing. And Bonus throttle too!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

It seems everyone is very happy with using PR3's. Originally, that's all I was going to use for decoder programming since the Bachmann EZCommand cant do it. But when I saw all the cool stuff (like stationary decoders for switches and detection/signalling) I couldnt help myself and bought the Zephyr.

BTW, Sean, that throttle works awesome! I love having three throttles available and it fits on my shelf alongside the Zephyr. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Great I'm glad to hear that it worked! It went to a good home! I should have thomas done this weekend, Sorry  got tied up with mud and house things! 
I did find a D9 cat that would make short work of the drive problem!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

We had a D7 (I think, I just know it was pretty big and shook the ground as it rolled by) level out some property for us when we moved out to the dairy I was working at. Ripped out adult pine trees in one pass and even unearthed a few boulders we didnt know were there. Impressive piece of machinery!

And no worries on Thomas. Mercedes thinks he's "sick" and is at the doctor 

Edit: And dont laugh at my install job. I know how to solder, I'm just not good at it anymore and in my defense, it's a tight squeeze in there.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like you did a great job so far to me, I'm going to swap out the Bachmann couplers for some kadee's the bachmann ones are staying open. There is a hole in the back of the tender section did you want a light in there? I could do a trick twin set up White reverse and red on forward or just red on another function key or just white on another function key??


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Great I'm glad to hear that it worked! It went to a good home! I should have thomas done this weekend, Sorry  got tied up with mud and house things!
> I did find a D9 cat that would make short work of the drive problem!





cabledawg said:


> We had a D7 (I think, I just know it was pretty big and shook the ground as it rolled by) level out some property for us when we moved out to the dairy I was working at. Ripped out adult pine trees in one pass and even unearthed a few boulders we didnt know were there. Impressive piece of machinery!
> 
> And no worries on Thomas. Mercedes thinks he's "sick" and is at the doctor
> 
> Edit: And dont laugh at my install job. I know how to solder, I'm just not good at it anymore and in my defense, it's a tight squeeze in there.




Yea Sean a D9 might be a bit much!  I have ran a D7 and it shakes the earth! A D7 might even be a little but too much. Sounds like fun though. Need help????


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Get in your truck and haul your happy A#$ on up here!!
I've got trees to cut down and stumps to pull and alot of other fun things to play with too!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Looks like you did a great job so far to me, I'm going to swap out the Bachmann couplers for some kadee's the bachmann ones are staying open. There is a hole in the back of the tender section did you want a light in there? I could do a trick twin set up White reverse and red on forward or just red on another function key or just white on another function key??


Yeah I ran out of KD's and used the spare Bachmann's I got from Tankist. One of them I broke after the train in front lost the last car and I ran into it in the tunnel. So thanks for replacing them :thumbsup:

I was going to install a red LED in the back but never got around to it, so if you feel like it go ahead. Other wise I'll do it or fill the hole back in. The white/red sounds like an awesome thing though. Are you using one LED for both? I've seen red/green on one, but not white/red.


----------

